# Soil for raised boxes



## Adam (Oct 14, 2013)

I have my boxes built. Now time for soil. Top soil and compost mixture is what has been suggested to me. Anything else that I should add?


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

be careful with the top soil make sure it is for vegetables this is because not just any top soil will do when you buy some to add to your veggie garden. some top soils contain heavy metals and other toxins which work for a lawn but not veggies. so ask before you have it delivered or read the bag. I would also check on line for a local seed company for your area that has a test garden in your area/region to get seeds from. also other things you can grow in your garden are mushrooms the good kind. there is a company in Washington state that sells kits for growing your own.


----------



## Adam (Oct 14, 2013)

Awesome good to know. Thanks so much for the info. I am also making compost. I have tons of veggie and fruit scraps that I am rotting away in a bin. Should I put these in ground considering the cold temperatures we Weill be having soon?


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

As far as your composting question goes, I have a compost tumbler that I use in the summer time. But in the winter I just dig a wide hole in an area of my garden and then throughout the winter, I toss my veggie/fruit scraps in the hole and cover with some of the soil I dug out - I just do that throughout the winter and then in the spring, that area is like black gold! and that's the soil I'll use then to amend into my raised garden boxes.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

no but I would add some straw or grass clippings to the compost bin and maybe a bit of manure from a farm. any type will do. the compost will produce its own heat and will attract worms which will aid in the break down of the scraps. you can also add shredded news paper to the compost bins. stir it every so often to keep the temp up so it kills any weed seeds that happen to land. also keep it damp this promotes rotting/composting.


----------



## Adam (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks steph and Tammy. Once I figure out this forum ill post some pix of what I have going on


----------

